# First go at hdr



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Downloaded a trail of photomatix, just had a quick play and I like it. Going to have to get out for a play to see if it's worth stumping up the cash.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Excellent work. I love looking at HDR photos but haven't dabbled myself yet. Is it easy with the right software?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep, I was shocked at how simple. Photomatix is a case of taking a handfull of pics at different exposures ranging from near dark to very blown, load them in and the software does it's stuff, easy to tweek the levels until you have what you're happy with. I'm looking forward to getting out and playing with this.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow i've just downloaded the free version like you Pooma, i'm extremly impressed, i've not got a pic at different exposures, but had a go using the sinlge photo version (sorry to pap your thread!)


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

No bother Jay, any time I get to oggle your 3 is fine by me, it has a beautiful stance.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks mate 

Wanna buy it? I've a hankering for another z4 :lol:


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

This was my first ever HDR effort:


HDR Landscape by R.Wheal, on Flickr


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

All looking well.... easy to over do HDR but so many stunning shots about, still not got round to doing it myself yet...


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Wanna buy it? I've a hankering for another z4 :lol:


Unfortunately funds in my house don't allow such a lavish purchase at the moment, and I'm still enjoying the 600 if I'm honest, can't whack a bit of sleeper fun but I'm hankering after getting it sitting lower but even that is seen as a luxury we don't really need therefore can't afford


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm planning on getting photomatix myself (after I've paid for my service/mot/insurance), if anybody is interested I found a 15% discount here http://www.stuckincustoms.com/photomatix-coupon-code/


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Another good HDR programme to try is Oloneo Photo Engine. I downloaded the trial version and it was the mutts nuts to be honest, very simple to use and very fast, and no watermarks. Just tried to get on the Oloneo site (www.oloneo.com) but it won't load for some reason, but that maybe my wonky internets, I'm having some issues this morning  When the trial expired I went back to Photomatix, which I have a full version of, albeit an old one I think, but Oloneo is well worth a look as well for anyone wanting to get into HDR, assuming they are still going that is.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

pooma said:


> Unfortunately funds in my house don't allow such a lavish purchase at the moment, and I'm still enjoying the 600 if I'm honest, can't whack a bit of sleeper fun but I'm hankering after getting it sitting lower but even that is seen as a luxury we don't really need therefore can't afford


I don't have the funds for it either mate

Need to get myself out of some debt

Typical young lad these days I guess 

The Rover is a cool car indeed - get the boost wound up


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

There's a 15% discount if you use the code 'hdrguru15' on photomatix.

*hdrguru*


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> I don't have the funds for it either mate
> 
> Need to get myself out of some debt
> 
> ...


We are currently on digging ourselves out of the debt whole, it has took time and dedication to the cause but this time next year other than the mortgage we will be debt free, 500+ notes a month better off, can't wait it's great to have light at the end of the tunnel. That's why at the minute I have to be 100% this software will get used before I stump up the cash.

As for winding up the boost, she has a couple of little niggles that need sorting plus just turned the 100k which puts me off, I want the car to last and with the current power it still shocks a few people.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Well done to you mate - will feel great having £500 a month to dispose of


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

My HDR from today:










I love the colour contrasts in it...

Ryan


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Had a go at hdr today using Niksoft HDR effects pro. Maybe its me but all I could produce were artificial looking images! As it happens I shot in raw and had a go at developing the underexposed shot in lightroom. It's amazing the detail that can be pulled from an underexposed raw file!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

just confirmed that one myself 

HDR *can* add something - I have some shots from the prison in Tallinn that scream for it, but I didn't take my tripod so they move from one shot to another and photomatix can't correct all of the shifts. Will have to look into it again at some point....

Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Watermarks gone, still just playing with the software and same images, hoping to get out to play with the camera tonight but looking like tomorrow is more likely.


----------

